# Hi, I'm Paula from 'Flurries of Words'



## Flurries Unlimited

I am new to these boards and wanted to introduce myself. I run a brand new web blog (only a week old) over at blogspot called 'Flurries of Words' that specializes in reviews and recommendations for books in the Kindle format. I've just posted part one of an interview with M.R. Mathias, author of the _Dragoneers Saga_ and _the Wardstone Trilogy_. We have also just reviewed _Trafficked: Diary of Sex Slave_ by Sibel Hodge. We also post daily a listing of Kindle Edition books that have gone free or are available for $.99. If you have a moment and the inclination, check it out. 

Anyway, I have virtually no experience with Kindle Boards so hope I don't make any faux pas in my postings. Please let me know if I do--I promise not to take offense!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Welcome to the boards, Paula!  

Good luck with your blog!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thanks Valmore!

Maybe I can approach you for an interview sometime. ;-)


----------



## PJHafner

Paula,

_Flurries of Words_ - I like that!

Welcome.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

flurriesofwords said:


> Thanks Valmore!
> 
> Maybe I can approach you for an interview sometime. ;-)


Anytime.


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, Paula!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, so our forum is for both readers and writers. We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of Kindleboards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost!
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors:8 essential KindleBoards tips.
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Do you have a Kindle Fire? Join in the conversations or ask questions in the  Fire Talk area. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! or one of the other threads in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## 13500

Hi, Paula. 

Welcome to KB and best of luck with your blog!

Karen


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Hi Paula!  Great to meet you.  Welcome to the Kindle boards!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thanks to everyone for the kind welcome!  I look forward to learning my way around the boards and getting to know everyone!


----------



## John Nelson

Welcome Paula!
I'd be glad to participate in your blog.  It sounds like fun!

Enjoy the Kindle Board!

John


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Welcome and good luck with the blog.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thank you very much everyone!  

If any of you authors would like to email me your book listings, I am happy to put them in my catalog--just please be sure to specify your genre and give me the Kindle edition links. 

Also, if you'd like to nominate anything you've written for my book of the day, please let me know.

Thank you for being so welcoming! 

--Paula


----------



## Daniel Leston

Hi, Paula, and welcome aboard.  Wishing you all the very best.

Dan --


----------



## R. M. Reed

Hi! I sent you some info after Derek Prior mentioned you on Facebook.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thanks guys!  

Yes, message received.  Those titles are upcoming--thank you for sending them through!   

--Paula


----------



## TJ Perkins

Welcome, glad to have you with us!


----------



## Imogen Rose

Welcome to KB!


Imogen


----------



## Colin Taber

Hi Paula and welcome to KB!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome!  

Say, does anyone know where on these boards  I should post a call to authors for 1) their titles for an online catalog, 2) nominations for freebie pick of the day, 3) nominations for bargain pick of the day and 4) nominations for book of the day?  I'm trying to build up my site as a useful resource, so want to reach authors of as many different types of genre as possible without violating any of the rules.  Any suggestions?

Thank you so much!  

--Paula


----------



## winspearj

Hi Paula

Welcome to the boards and best of luck with your blog.

Jonathan


----------



## Valmore Daniels

flurriesofwords said:


> Thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome!
> 
> Say, does anyone know where on these boards I should post a call to authors for 1) their titles for an online catalog, 2) nominations for freebie pick of the day, 3) nominations for bargain pick of the day and 4) nominations for book of the day? I'm trying to build up my site as a useful resource, so want to reach authors of as many different types of genre as possible without violating any of the rules. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> --Paula


Sent you a PM


----------



## Aywren

Welcome, Paula! I love your blog's design -- I'm (obviously) a big fan of teal, though. *laughs* I'll put you on my RSS follow list and keep an eye on your reviews -- good work with this so far! 

I haven't worked all the kinks out of getting my own ebook up for release, but maybe one day, I can offer something for you to see (given you're not completely swamped). 

Keep it up!


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thank you so much to everyone!  I am very grateful!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thanks Dara!

I just *love* your book covers!! Maybe I can feature one of your books on my blog?

--Paula


----------



## Guest

Your blog sounds wonderful! I love any blog that can support authors and readers at the same time 

Yours in Books,
Shana


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Thanks!  That's our goal!


----------



## Wingpeople

Hi Paula,

Thanks so much for selecting _*Two Shadows*_ as the Book of the Day today! We're excited to be getting more exposure in the UK.


----------



## K.R. Harris

Hello and welcome to KB! Great to have you here.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Hello and welcome


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

Welcome, Paula, all the best


----------



## Steve Silkin

Welcome!!   Hope you do well with your blog!!


----------



## JimC1946

Welcome to Kindle Boards, Paula.


----------



## Ruth

Welcome to the board, Paula!


----------



## Judy Powell

Welcome, Paula, and thanks for your kind offer for review submissions.


----------



## TJ Perkins

Welcome, glad to have you with us!


----------



## Keith W. Lumley

The Luckiest Shark has been selected to be the featured FLASH FICTION AT FIVE for 5 December.  It will appear in the blog feed at 5pm GMT.
Thank you


Stay well read!
Keith W. Lumley
Twitter
@phantom15132


----------



## geoffthomas

Welcome Paula - it appears that I never welcomed you in January when you joined.
I certainly hope you are comfortable here by now. 
Glad you found your way to the KB.
Hope you find friends here.


----------



## Griffin Hayes

Welcome!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Welcome! I hope you make a lot of new friends here!


----------



## Lee44

Hi Paula,

Welcome to the boards.  Nice to meet you.  Your review site sounds nice.  Enjoy the community!  

Lee


----------

